# What can you tell me about this block chain?



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, I recently bought a 30's balloon tired bicycle that came with this massive block chain.  I've since replaced it with the correct skip tooth chain.  Can someone tell me what this chains correct application is and it's approximate value?  Thanks.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent you a PM on the chain


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2013)

It probably came off of an early 1890's bike or some machinery. By the 1930's it would have been dead stock and cheap- now it is pretty hard to find.  Mike Cates at the Wheelmen sells some new chain for something like 30.00/foot. Someone out there needs this chain!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2013)

I've received on offer already but I need a better sense of its value before I commit to anything.  I have no need for it and would like to see it go to someone who does, but of course I'd also like to profit as much as possible in the process


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2013)

Try the Wheelmen board, although I think there are only 30  members who use it, or flog it on eBay.  I re-checked a newsletter, and Mike sells the wider block chain, brand new, for 40.00/foot.   Does this one have a master link or a bolt?  If someone had a ca. 1888-1893 safety, or maybe and earlier tricycle they will want this chain, but it's not made out of gold. It's a used machine part that is a little hard to find


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Isn't there a thread in the want to buy section asking for this chain?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2013)

*RE: Chain*

I would love to buy this chain....Just missed out on one on ebay and my max bid was 126.00. Obviously worth more than that as the ebay chain was only 50 links. PM me with a value you would like to get.


----------



## walter branche (Jan 3, 2013)

*chain is worth about*











     1/2 inch wide x1 inch pitch chain used on early safetys , also shown is mike cates chain - your chain for 150.00 would be a good price ,,if it is with a master link ,or the proper screw attachment , usually early chains are worn out ,, it would be good for a display bike !!???


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm torn about what to do with this chain, I kind of regret posting it here. I've had several offers all in a similar price range.  I think to be fair I will be listing it on ebay shortly.  I'll let you know when it is posted.  -Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 3, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm torn about what to do with this chain, I kind of regret posting it here. I've had several offers all in a similar price range.  I think to be fair I will be listing it on ebay shortly.  I'll let you know when it is posted.  -Chris




Keep it for a while, soon as y sell it a bike will turn up that needs a chain.


----------

